
Disney battles DVD decline with digital movie download service - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/entertainment/movies/disney-battles-dvd-decline-with-digital-movie-download-service-20140226-33gpq.html
======
voltagex_
I wonder who will be the first (major) player to offer undamaged MP4 files for
download? I'd happily pay for that.

I know Vimeo and VHX are doing it but I haven't seen any "AAA" releases from
them.

